# ?



## norman vandyke (Jun 19, 2015)

This seems like a fairly unique wood but I could be wrong. I just don't know what it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2015)

Mahogany?


----------



## phinds (Jun 19, 2015)

That 2nd shot is a VERY well focused pic of your fingers ... but the end grain not so much 

Is this the same as that red wood that you sent me? It certainly looks very similar, just more of the dark areas in the end grain. Are you going to plane one face? I'd like to see more grain details on both face and end.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2015)

phinds said:


> That 2nd shot is a VERY well focused pic of your fingers ...



Yeah I think I can even ID that - I believe it is a left thumb.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 19, 2015)

phinds said:


> That 2nd shot is a VERY well focused pic of your fingers ... but the end grain not so much
> 
> Is this the same as that red wood that you sent me? It certainly looks very similar, just more of the dark areas in the end grain. Are you going to plane one face? I'd like to see more grain details on both face and end.


Haha! Sorry about the out of focus picture. Took that after 12 of straight driving last night. I'll get a better shot later tonight and a better face too. It's raining pretty hard just now and it's a little walk to the wood shop.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 19, 2015)

Rain let up but still not enough for safe tool usage(extension cord running from garage to house is under water


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 19, 2015)

And it's definitely not the same as the stuff you're 95% sure is rengas. When wet the grain is dark red and black.


----------



## phinds (Jun 19, 2015)

Dammit, I've SEEN that somewhere, I just can't remember what it is. I'll let it soak in my feeble brain overnight and by morning ... I'll have forgotten all about it 

I took the "rengas" out to the garage today to do the end grain fine sanding but never got to it. Soon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 19, 2015)

phinds said:


> Dammit, I've SEEN that somewhere, I just can't remember what it is. I'll let it soak in my feeble brain overnight and by morning ... I'll have forgotten all about it
> 
> I took the "rengas" out to the garage today to do the end grain fine sanding but never got to it. Soon.


All I know is, I'm gonna try and make a box out of it. Just need to find a piece of something else with a creamy color for the lid to contrast. Pretty sure I have something that will fit the bill.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2015)

Norman are you getting all this cool stuff from pallets?


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Norman are you getting all this cool stuff from pallets?


This stuff is definitely from a shipping container or pallet. Same warehouse I got the other stuff. Stopped there on the way to hunt burls this morning.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2015)

Wow imagine all this exotic stuff being in a central location in Montana. You live in an exotic wood oasis! Cool stuff.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Wow imagine all this exotic stuff being in a central location in Montana. You live in an exotic wood oasis! Cool stuff.


It's all so small that the only thing I can do with it is chop it up into pen blanks, which I don't use or try to think of other things for it, like boxes, which I've never made that small. I'm gonna give it try though. I think the thickest I've found so far was just over 1". Widest just over 4". And then there's the nail holes. Lol. Cutting those away makes for some short pieces of lumber.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2015)

Boxes can get addicting Norman. I started out making boxes and soon needed a bigger challenge and that's when I discovered the humidor craze of the late 80s early 90s. Don't underestimate the powerful draw of making boxes! The cool thing about boxes is 99% of boxmaker's make . . . . boxes. But you can really challenege yourself in that area if you use your imagination.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 19, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Boxes can get addicting Norman. I started out making boxes and soon needed a bigger challenge and that's when I discovered the humidor craze of the late 80s early 90s. Don't underestimate the powerful draw of making boxes! The cool thing about boxes is 99% of boxmaker's make . . . . boxes. But you can really challenege yourself in that area if you use your imagination.


My plan for that board is a cigar box that should hold about 10. Might be room for a moisture content meter and humidifier, I doubt it though.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 19, 2015)

Planed down the faces. Looks a lot like tiger wood but the color is off for that I think.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 19, 2015)

It IS "tiger wood" assuming you mean jatoba.

EDIT: Ok, there IS one other possibility. It is not jatoba, it is some other wood that is indistinguishable from jatoba


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 19, 2015)

phinds said:


> It IS "tiger wood" assuming you mean jatoba.
> 
> EDIT: Ok, there IS one other possibility. It is not jatoba, it is some other wood that is indistinguishable from jatoba


I mean jobillo. Lol 
Astronium graveolens


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 19, 2015)

phinds said:


> It IS "tiger wood" assuming you mean jatoba.
> 
> EDIT: Ok, there IS one other possibility. It is not jatoba, it is some other wood that is indistinguishable from jatoba


Isn't jatoba brazilian cherry? I have some of that in the shop and it doesn't really look much like this stuff. I know pictures make identification much more difficult.


----------



## phinds (Jun 19, 2015)

norman vandyke said:


> I mean jobillo. Lol
> Astronium graveolens







I MEANT goncalo alves, not jatoba, and you are right, jobillo is one of the forms of goncalo alves which is a common name spanning both Astronium fraxinifolium and Astronium graveolens. "Jobillo" is one or both of those, and may just be a version that grows in different soil. I've never been able to pin it down.


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 19, 2015)

phinds said:


> View attachment 81171
> 
> I MEANT goncalo alves, not jatoba, and you are right, jobillo is one of the forms of goncalo alves which is a common name spanning both Astronium fraxinifolium and Astronium graveolens. "Jobillo" is one or both of those, and may just be a version that grows in different soil. I've never been able to pin it down.


Definitely different color variation. I'd guess soil difference too. Thanks!


----------

